# ‘Rampage 4 Real’ episode 3 review: The new opponent



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

> Quinton “Rampage” Jackson‘s training in Mexico is going well as Jackson is feeling the best he’s been in years. He claims to be feeling the best in body since his fight with Dan Henderson six years ago in his only successful title defense.
> 
> The only issue that Jackson continues to have is conforming to the strict diet. One evening Jackson and his camp are invited to a local soccer game by the team owner. Jackson receives nothing but applause as he even puts on a little bit of a show for the crowd.
> 
> ...


http://mma-freak.com/rampage-4-real-episode-3-review-the-opponent/


----------

